# Kleine batteriebetriebene Aktiv-Lautsprecher Selbstbau



## DamJ (21. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wir haben ein kleines Projekt ins Auge gefasst und nun nimmt es uns Wunder, ob das Ganze funktionieren kann..Leider sind wir in diesem Gebiet nicht gerade die Vollprofis 

Also:

Wir wollen versuchen, kleine batteriebetriebene Aktiv-Lautsprecher selber zu bauen. Auf der Suche nach den Parts dafür sind wir auf Teile auf conrad.de gestossen. Nun die Frage, ob das ganze funktioniert und ob es mit Batteriebetrieb möglich ist.

Hier die Parts:

Verstärker: Conrad 2 x 10 W Stereo-Verstärker Bausatz 6 - 18 V/DC Ausgangsleistung 2 x 10 W im Conrad Online Shop | 115592

Kühlkörper: Kühlkörper Fischer Elektronik SK 31 50 SA (B x H x T) 50 x 12 x 50 mm R(th) 6.8 K/W im Conrad Online Shop | 188468

Breitband-Lautsprecher: Visaton FR 8 Breitbandlautsprecher 4

Anschlusskabel 3,5mm: Anschluss-Kabel 3,5 mm Stereo-Klinkenstecker, gerade im Conrad Online Shop | 710318

Batterie-Anschluss: Batterieclip für 9 V- Block I-Ausführung (L x B x H) 26 x 13 x 8 mm im Conrad Online Shop | 624691

mfg


----------



## Hänschen (21. August 2012)

Meinste das ernst mit dem 9V-Block ?

Solche Batterien haben total geringe Kapazität, soviel ich weiss steckt man die nur in low-power-Geräte.

Nimm lieber NiMH Akkus ^^.


----------



## Cuddleman (21. August 2012)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Meinste das ernst mit dem 9V-Block ?
> 
> Solche Batterien haben total geringe Kapazität, soviel ich weiss steckt man die nur in low-power-Geräte.
> 
> Nimm lieber NiMH Akkus ^^.


 
Der eine 9Volt-Block ist in sehr, sehr kurzer Zeit, soweit abgefallen, das nicht genug Spannung/Strom für den Betrieb des Verstärkers übrig bleibt!

Lithium-Akkus sind da wesentlich besser, aber auch empfindlicher (ebenso, wesentlich Teurer auch was die Ladetechnik angeht), nur wirst du mit den angestrebten 2x10W Verstärker keinen Akkusatz (auch NIMH) dafür zusammenbekommen, der Groß genug wäre, eine halbwegs akzeptable Betriebsdauer bei max. 3-5W zu erreichen.
Die erreichbare Klangqualität läßt auch zu Wünschen übrig. (bezogen auf die Lautsprecher) 
Gut, das kommt natürlich ganz auf das Musikgenre an und die eigenen Hörgewohnheiten.

Eines vorweg, die Straßenbeschallung nach Art von "Getoblastern" geht, bei deiner und meiner Version, so nicht.

Mit moderaten Stromverbrauch und in kompakter Bauform, hier von mir vorgeschlagene Materialien:

http://www.elv.de/kemo-3-w-stereo-verstaerker-m055.html
http://www.elv-downloads.de/Assets/Produkte/10/1063/106319/Downloads/106319_m055_um.pdf
http://www.elv.de/visaton-kleinlaut...ewogenem-frequenzgang-3-2-cm-bf-32-8-ohm.html
http://www.elv.de/visaton-miniaturlautsprecher-mit-kunststoffmembran-mylar-2-8-cm-k-28-wp-8-ohm.html
http://www.elv.de/wippenschalter-230v-schwarz.html
http://www.elv.de/wippenschalter-230v-schwarz.html
http://www.elv.de/pfeilscheiben-gelb-br-fuer-21-mm-spannzangen-drehknopf.html
http://www.elv.de/spannzangen-drehknopf-21-mm-durchmesser-fuer-6-mm-achse.html
http://www.elv.de/jamicon-elektrolytkondensator-1000-f-16-v-rm-5-mm-radial.html
http://www.elv.de/lumberg-klinkenbuchse-klb-4-3-5-mm-stereo.html
http://www.elv.de/strapubox-kunststoff-gehaeuse-kg-300-abs-160-x-90-x-65-mm.html
http://www.elv.de/batteriehalter-fuer-10-x-mignon-mit-loetfahne.html
(http://www.elv.de/batteriehalter-fuer-4-x-mono-batterie-mit-druckknopf-anschluss.html)
http://www.elv.de/controller.aspx?cid=74&rol_id=1&spr_id=1&detail=1&detail2=356

Nicht alles ist durch Schraubverbindungen mit einander verbindbar, deshalb ist zum Teil Löten angesagt, oder verdrillen und beim Poti statt löten, auch klemmen. 
Anderweitige Klemmverbinder habe ich bewußt ausgelassen, genauso wie die Verbindung zur zweiten Box im Fall des Stereobetriebs.
Das Gehäuse ist nur ein allgemeiner Vorschlag und sollte, gemäß des notwendigen Platzes der zu verbauenden Komponenten, nach gefälligen Design ausgesucht werden.
Das in der Verstäkerbeschreibung angegebene 10kLog Poti, kann auch gegen ein 10k Lin, getauscht werden


----------



## Cuddleman (21. August 2012)

Was ist heute mit dem Netz los, das hinkt richtig gewaltig.


----------



## Timsu (21. August 2012)

Wo sind das aktiv Lautsprecher?


----------



## MetallSimon (21. August 2012)

Als Verstärker würde ich einen von Lepai nehmen.(Lepai Mini Hi-Fi Stereo Audio Verstärker Auto Moto DVD | eBay)
Mit einem 9,6V Akku funktioniert der Wunderbar.


----------



## Cuddleman (22. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wo sind das aktiv Lautsprecher?


 
Mit einem einzigen Lautsprecher in einem Gehäuse, kannst du dem eigentlichen Namen nach, keine herstellen.

Doch du kannst die Stromquelle, sowie einen geregelten Verstärker, darin unterbringen, weiterhin kann man trotzdem noch einen Vorverstäker zur Frequenzanpassung einfügen, nur der/das verwendete Lautsprecher/Gehäuse gibt in erster Linie das erreichbare Frequenzspektrum vor.

Ein brauchbarer Batteriebetrieb steht in meinem Vorschlag im Vordergrund!

Sollte die Verwendung des Eigenbaugedanken in Richtung, Wiedergabe mit dem Handy über solche Boxen, gehen, ist das besser zu verwerfen, da es gute brauchbare mobile Lösungen gibt. 
Die Summierung für Zeit-/Geldaufwand zur Herstellung, ist meistens gleich/über dem, guter Produkte.

In solch einem Fall entfällt durch z.B. Blutooth eine direkte Kabelverbindung und die Verstärkung/Regelung ist in den Boxen mit integriert, bzw. kann zusätzlich über das Handy/Mp3-Player beeinflußt werden.

z.B.: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Logitech/Mini_Boombox_White/972429/?click_HP=8436

Hier keine Baßwiedergabe wie aus einer ordentlich größeren HiFi-Box erwarten, da der angestrebte längere Batteriebetrieb, sonst in Frage steht!


----------



## iceman650 (22. August 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Mit einem einzigen Lautsprecher in einem Gehäuse, kannst du dem eigentlichen Namen nach, keine herstellen.


 Warum das denn? 
Aktiv =/= Mehrwegekonzept  -  Man kann zwar ein aktives Mehrwegekonzept machen, aber umgedreht ist es nicht zwingend so.
Aktivbox


----------



## Timsu (22. August 2012)

wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Im ursprünglichen Sinne werden mit Aktivbox Lautsprechersysteme bezeichnet, die mit aktiven Frequenzweichen[...]


Und nur so ist es für mich persönlich richtig.
MAn  kann natürlich auch ein einzelnes Chassis aktiv trennen, z.b ab 50hz mit 12db/okt, damit das kleine Chassis kein Schaden nimmt.


----------



## iceman650 (22. August 2012)

...dann lies einfach mal den nächsten Absatz. Und was für dich persönlich wichtig ist, das interessiert mich in immensem Maße


----------



## Cuddleman (23. August 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Warum das denn?
> Aktiv =/= Mehrwegekonzept - Man kann zwar ein aktives Mehrwegekonzept machen, aber umgedreht ist es nicht zwingend so.
> Aktivbox


 
Du kannst natürlich, laut Wikipedia-Erläuterung im 2. Absatz, so argumentieren, trotzdem wird die ursprüngliche Ausrichtung aus dem 1. Absatz, mit einem Lautsprecher/Chassis, nicht erreicht. 
Durch entsprechende Auswahl von Materialstärke/-eigenschaften und Volumen, kann man den Resonanzbereich zwischen Lautsprecher+Gehäuse angleichen, trotzdem ist es immer noch nicht dem eigentlichen ürsprünglichen Begriff nach, aktiv.



> Und nur so ist es für mich persönlich richtig.
> MAn kann natürlich auch ein einzelnes Chassis aktiv trennen, z.b ab 50hz mit 12db/okt, damit das kleine Chassis kein Schaden nimmt.


 
Dann lieber ein Chassis verwenden, was deutlich robuster gegenüber der max.Verstärkerausgangsleistung ist, oder die Verstärkerausgangsleistung, im Poti-Regelbereich begrenzen, damit eben keine max. Ausgangsleistung zustande kommt.
Was übrigens der Lebensdauer beider Teile zugute kommt.

Im unterstrichenen Bereich des Zitats, sind es wieder zwei Chassis! Für mich sind Chassis, immer noch Lautsprecher, weil ein Chassis alles mögliche sein kann, z.B. eine Mainboardplatine.


----------



## MK. (23. August 2012)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe möchtest du batteriebetriebene Lautsprecher 
Du könntest es auch so machen
1 Autobatterie
2 Autoradio
3 Lautsprecher fürs Auto
4 Wenn die Leistung des Radios nicht ausreicht noch nen kleinen Verstärker fürs Auto
5 Kabel und das Alles 
6 Irgendeine Kiste wo du alles reinpackst machst noch Räder daran und fertig
So sollte das eigentlich Gehen


----------



## Cuddleman (23. August 2012)

MK. schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe möchtest du batteriebetriebene Lautsprecher
> Du könntest es auch so machen
> 1 Autobatterie
> 2 Autoradio
> ...


 
Ist kein schlechter Gedanke, aber wozu Räder drann, sind am Auto, sofern eins vorhanden ist, die Boxen sind bestenfalls auch gleichzeitig die geöffneten Türen und zum Laden des Riesenakku eignet sich hervorragend der Motor.


----------



## MK. (28. August 2012)

Ja meinte nur wenn mann die Box dur die Gegend schieben will oder auf Platzen nutzen will einfach nur zwecks Transport weil es ja schwer ist


----------



## Cuddleman (3. September 2012)

Eine interessante mobile Alternative, zum kaufen, wird hier vorgestellt!

TDK präsentiert High-Fidelity-Lautsprecher ohne Kabel und neue Kopfhörer


----------



## Caspar (8. September 2012)

Es soll doch klein und praktisch sein. Warum das Rad neu erfinden? 
https://www.intertechnik.de/Shop/Verstaerker/Dayton-Verstaerker/_70303_M21-DTA1_1768,de,7046,93885


----------

